# Donkey JACK WEANLING



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

our jack is ready to be weaned but my boss doesnt want to move him away from the jenny until her new owner comes to pick her up.... every now and than he will let me pet all over him and other days he doesnt want any attention, like he will come up with the jenny and other jack while there eating but than as soon as the jenny walks off so does he, and he loses all interest in me because she ran off. so how can i work with him and get him to trust me with mommy still around... if i tie her up to mess with him, he could care less about her than lol he wont go near her.... but some days i can rub all over him, so it kinda confuses me??? and im the only person that can get near him because i imprint trained him.... any help or tips?

here is a picture of blackjack when he was born


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

be VERY patient. Donkeys have to do things on their terms. I would just sit on a bucket & let him come to you. He will learn that you are delivering loves & scratches & therefor want to come to you.


----------



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thats what i have been doing, i sit in the hay and hang with the rest of the donkeys untill blackjack finally comes around


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I want one........!!!


----------



## greytpets (Mar 8, 2013)

Super stupid question but I know absolutely nothing about donkeys. Will he stay that color?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

greytpets said:


> Super stupid question but I know absolutely nothing about donkeys. Will he stay that color?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I see no signs that he will roan out. He will probably stay the same color as an adult, though his coat may bleach out lighter in winter. 

Leah Patton, Registrar, the American Donkey and Mule Society.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

He is soooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## barrelracer13 (Mar 8, 2013)

hes about to be a year old and so far he has not faded at all


----------

